# NHL Season 2018/19



## German89 (Oct 7, 2018)

Any hockey fans?

Or is that too Canadian for you guys?


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2018)

German has maple leaf pasties.


----------



## German89 (Oct 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> German has maple leaf pasties.



Lmfao.. penguins, jin. I fukkin hate the leafs. Theyre the worst team in the league!


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao.. penguins, jin. I fukkin hate the leafs. Theyre the worst team in the league!



Penguin pasties?

whatever floats you boat I guess.


----------



## German89 (Oct 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Penguin pasties?
> 
> whatever floats you boat I guess.



Lol. Shut up!!!!

Im a Pittsburgh fan  
Im really hating matt murry and ive been missing fleury </3


----------



## Viduus (Oct 7, 2018)

... I used to think you were a pretty cool chick but Crosby? Really?  (Former redwings fan)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Im a nj devils fan


----------



## German89 (Oct 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> ... I used to think you were a pretty cool chick but Crosby? Really?  (Former redwings fan)



Canadian boy. What can i say?

I didnt like him either but, then i really started paying attention.  He really is a talented player. Along with Kessel, Guentzel, Malkin, Hörnqvist, such a great team. They really work well together.

And canadiens scored again. They need to take murry out.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 7, 2018)

lets go Mets! oh wait, sorry wrong sport thread.

Well if you are a Penn fan you're going to hate me more after this: ALLCAPS!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 7, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im a nj devils fan



You and David Putty


----------



## German89 (Oct 7, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> lets go Mets! oh wait, sorry wrong sport thread.
> 
> Well if you are a Penn fan you're going to hate me more after this: ALLCAPS!



Lmfao yeah. I fuking hate the caps!  Penguins just played them and won


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 7, 2018)

Love it, but have to go to physically watch it!!

GO DUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2018)

yea, i am a fan.  i follow it really well once Football is done because my wife can only stand so much sports.  

My hawks are off to an okay start


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2018)

I have a little story....

Years ago, I used to be a die hard fan of the Edmonton Oilers..as my favorite player was on the team...Ryan Smyth (loved him) ...was going to a wedding in Banff Canada, Alberta and saw that there was a game that weekend we could go see....sooooooooooooooooo I had to do it even though it was a turn around drive lol... best game I've seen yet and I've seen plenty in person!! Sat in seats on the ice....and they won!!!! Great memory!


Had to look up the drive......yep!

[FONT=&quot]257 Miles / 413 Km (4 hours 3 mins) Distance from Edmonton, Alberta to Banff, Alberta[/FONT]​


----------



## German89 (Oct 8, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I have a little story....
> 
> Years ago, I used to be a die hard fan of the Edmonton Oilers..as my favorite player was on the team...Ryan Smyth (loved him) ...was going to a wedding in Banff Canada, Alberta and saw that there was a game that weekend we could go see....sooooooooooooooooo I had to do it even though it was a turn around drive lol... best game I've seen yet and I've seen plenty in person!! Sat in seats on the ice....and they won!!!! Great memory!
> 
> ...



Lmfao!! 
And, How beautiful was banff?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 8, 2018)

that’s a long ass drive lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I have a little story....
> 
> Years ago, I used to be a die hard fan of the Edmonton Oilers..as my favorite player was on the team...Ryan Smyth (loved him) ...was going to a wedding in Banff Canada, Alberta and saw that there was a game that weekend we could go see....sooooooooooooooooo I had to do it even though it was a turn around drive lol... best game I've seen yet and I've seen plenty in person!! Sat in seats on the ice....and they won!!!! Great memory!
> 
> ...




This had to be 7/10 yrs back.  

Edmonton hasnt been too good in a long while.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao!!
> And, How beautiful was banff?



Besides Alaska....one of the most beautiful places out there! The frickin water was the background of a pic...unreal how it looked...was in the fall...seen it in a couple of seasons:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> that’s a long ass drive lol



Yes it was but the best drive I've ever made!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Yes it was but the best drive I've ever made!!



ive played and followed hockey closely for 25yrs.  

Edmonton misses gretzky


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> This had to be 7/10 yrs back.
> 
> Edmonton hasnt been too good in a long while.



lmao...I couldn't remember exactly but probably 2006 or 7 (I know he stopped in 2007 and went back years later but he couldn't help them...they did die!....will have to check now...


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> ive played and followed hockey closely for 25yrs.
> 
> Edmonton misses gretzky



Unfortunately when he stopped...I stopped following them...lol

I do have a nice Oiler jersey!!!


----------



## German89 (Oct 8, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Besides Alaska....one of the most beautiful places out there! The frickin water was the background of a pic...unreal how it looked...was in the fall...seen it in a couple of seasons:32 (20):



Ive got to go! I bet it looked beautiful in fall. Fall is my favourite season. Love the colours!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2018)

German89 said:


> Ive got to go! I bet it looked beautiful in fall. Fall is my favourite season. Love the colours!



If you get a chance...do it...and winter it's spectacular! 

 I LOVE fall also...we just don't really get one...well maybe our winter is Fall...hahaha....


----------



## German89 (Oct 9, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> If you get a chance...do it...and winter it's spectacular!
> 
> I LOVE fall also...we just don't really get one...well maybe our winter is Fall...hahaha....



Lmfao.. sometimes i feel like fall is only in October and thn nov. 1st its winter until end of march hahhah


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 9, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao.. sometimes i feel like fall is only in October and thn nov. 1st its winter until end of march hahhah



hahahaha...I've experienced it like that also......I'm to spoiled now!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 9, 2018)

German89 said:


> Fall is my favourite season. Love the colours!


Just got back from Vermont, it was beautiful.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 9, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> My hawks are off to an okay start


Happy to see this!
My level of viewing as gone down since moving to the south. I use to be a hardcore Hawks fan growing up. I’m from the Eddy Belfour, Jeremy Roenick, Chris Chelios days.


----------



## German89 (Oct 9, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Just got back from Vermont, it was beautiful.


Jealous!!!


----------



## German89 (Oct 9, 2018)

Beedeezy said:


> Happy to see this!
> My level of viewing as gone down since moving to the south. I use to be a hardcore Hawks fan growing up. I’m from the Eddy Belfour, Jeremy Roenick, Chris Chelios days.



They dont have hockey down there?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> They dont have hockey down there?


Just fell out of following closely.


----------



## German89 (Oct 10, 2018)

Beedeezy said:


> Just fell out of following closely.



Ahh.. got cha. 

Well.. penguins play the golden knights tomorrow. Get to see my boy fleury goal tend


----------



## German89 (Oct 11, 2018)

Fukking knights played like shit last night.

I have no clue where their defense went. 

Knights and penguins tonight!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 11, 2018)

German89 said:


> Fukking knights played like shit last night.
> 
> I have no clue where their defense went.
> 
> Knights and penguins tonight!



the defense went here 

https://www.facebook.com/1165606460/posts/10217187901427373/


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2018)

German89 said:


> Fukking knights played like shit last night.
> 
> I have no clue where their defense went.
> 
> Knights and penguins tonight!




The fact the Knights are even competing is enormous.  Normally expansion teams in any sport take 2-4 years to get things going.  

Fleury is the reason they went big in the playoffs


----------



## German89 (Oct 11, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> the defense went here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1165606460/posts/10217187901427373/



Fungulaaa!!!


----------



## German89 (Oct 11, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> The fact the Knights are even competing is enormous.  Normally expansion teams in any sport take 2-4 years to get things going.
> 
> Fleury is the reason they went big in the playoffs



Oh. I know. Amazing goalie! I love him. Him and his french canadian accent


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 11, 2018)

German89 said:


> french canadian accent



ok, sorry MMA but....he’s my French Canadian boy...George St. Pierre 

Carry on....lol


----------



## German89 (Oct 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> ok, sorry MMA but....he’s my French Canadian boy...George St. Pierre
> 
> Carry on....lol



Lmfao.. or antoine vaillant (canadian bodybuilder) he could dikk me down any time


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao.. or antoine vaillant (canadian bodybuilder) he could dikk me down any time




Oh my.....never saw him before but DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like..........................


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

OK...I had to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

and my guy......is a great athlete!


----------



## German89 (Oct 12, 2018)

Lmfao. Rriigghttt!!! 

This thread turned quickly. Ill bookmark this page for later 

Penguins won too! Its a Good evening!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2018)

German89 said:


> he could dikk me down any time


Lol bad girl


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao.. or antoine vaillant (canadian bodybuilder) he could dikk me down any time




classy, you n jenn are two p's in a pod.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> classy, you n jenn are two p's in a pod.



lol...ok...I'm going to take that as a compliment vs. you know!


----------



## German89 (Oct 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lol...ok...I'm going to take that as a compliment vs. you know!



Taking it as a compliment


----------



## German89 (Oct 12, 2018)

[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BozuZEenly7/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1sfgae7wb3vte[/video]

For jenner..


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2018)

so should we start to throw up some ladies...?  

I mean c mon, this is a hockey thread isnt it..?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

German89 said:


> [video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BozuZEenly7/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1sfgae7wb3vte[/video]
> 
> For jenner..



OMFG!!! He is blessed with GREAT genetics and does his shit properly!!!! Just massively impressed!!! You know who I've always been impressed with and respected forever...Arnold....

And thank you!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> so should we start to throw up some ladies...?
> 
> I mean c mon, this is a hockey thread isnt it..?



LMFAO....Maybe we should start our own post DUDES thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (18):


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> LMFAO....Maybe we should start our own post DUDES thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (18):



POB,

when did we get two comedians to join...??


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> POB,
> 
> when did we get two comedians to join...??



are you jealous.....................................................................................................post some pics dear!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2018)

you can see my wifes goods in YOUR main section here.....no need to fret


----------



## German89 (Oct 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> LMFAO....Maybe we should start our own post DUDES thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (18):



**** yeah.

I mean.. they got one for chicks/wives/girls..

And yes gymrat. this is a hockey thread. But we then started talking about french canadians. Thennnn i was on insta and saw this and wanted to share with jenner. Is that okay with you?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2018)

I see now why I never liked hockey


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I see now why I never liked hockey



Hot men...............................................? LOL


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Hot men...............................................? LOL


Ed Zachary!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Ed Zachary!



for some reason....I don't believe you!!!

pics to prove it!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> for some reason....I don't believe you!!!
> 
> pics to prove it!


Lol I get into enough trouble as it is


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2018)

German89 said:


> **** yeah.
> 
> I mean.. they got one for chicks/wives/girls..
> 
> And yes gymrat. this is a hockey thread. But we then started talking about french canadians. Thennnn i was on insta and saw this and wanted to share with jenner. Is that okay with you?




Anything you do German is okay with me.  

French Canadians, muh


----------



## German89 (Oct 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Anything you do German is okay with me.
> 
> French Canadians, muh



Very well then 

Carry on

Tomorrows game is against the Canadiens, coincidence, nope. Hopefully penguins actually win!


----------



## German89 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hockey night in canada.. penguins vs. Mtl


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2018)

Dayumm i use to be a huge hockey fan,  but then they went and changed all the rules, goalie pads and the size if the net and i kind of lost a bit of love for the game

Avalanche fan here, bourque, sakic, and my all time fave big whooopa ol' forsy forsberg the dominator!!! 

I missed the game tonight had to go watch goosebumps 2 s the fam


----------



## German89 (Oct 14, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Dayumm i use to be a huge hockey fan,  but then they went and changed all the rules, goalie pads and the size if the net and i kind of lost a bit of love for the game
> 
> Avalanche fan here, bourque, sakic, and my all time fave big whooopa ol' forsy forsberg the dominator!!!
> 
> I missed the game tonight had to go watch goosebumps 2 s the fam



Are you old enough to remember when the leafs won the Stanley cup? Lmao

I just listened to the Pittsburgh game. And they lost in shoot out.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> Are you old enough to remember when the leafs won the Stanley cup? Lmao
> 
> I just listened to the Pittsburgh game. And they lost in shoot out.


Lmao whaaat not a chance like in the 50's and 60's i was still in a nut sack somehwere gettin destroyed by mary jane smoke more than likely haha


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 15, 2018)

Jumping in: 

Avalanche and Coyotes my teams ! I don’t fallow but love to go when I get a chance.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2018)

My blackhawks went from fighting for the cup year after year to struggling for a 45 win season.  

i remember the old Avalanche team, Detroit was good back than too & the Pens still had Jagr and Lemieux 

different times tho, in the late 90's fights were still a common thing.......Not the pussy shit where the whole league (97%) wears a eye shield.


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> My blackhawks went from fighting for the cup year after year to struggling for a 45 win season.
> 
> i remember the old Avalanche team, Detroit was good back than too & the Pens still had Jagr and Lemieux
> 
> different times tho, in the late 90's fights were still a common thing.......Not the pussy shit where the whole league (97%) wears a eye shield.



Lmao. They gotta protect their eyes you know!

Game starts in a hour <3 

Which ill miss most of it cause ill be at ths gym ::eye roll::


----------



## German89 (Oct 19, 2018)

Finally. A win last night. Against the shittest team in the league. If they wouldve lost against the leafs last night then, there wouldve been no hope for the penguins this season.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 21, 2018)

Ok my love...just for you!!


Im sure you know who this band is/was...saw them a few times but story about this pic is...went to a Ducks game and then off to these guys playing at a small place...and guess who showed up?? Yep, some Canadian Duck players and MY player...Corey Perry ...(and trip on this..# 10 was his jersey #!!) was there and I got him to sign this badass jersey!!! :32 (20):






This is also a favorite player!!!


----------



## German89 (Oct 22, 2018)

Awwweee.. im cheessssing sooo hard!!!

I totallyyy forgot about the hip! Dang. Im forgetting about my canadian culture.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 22, 2018)

German89 said:


> Awwweee.. im cheessssing sooo hard!!!
> 
> I totallyyy forgot about the hip! Dang. Im forgetting about my canadian culture.




About a a year ago singer passedthey are no more...fuccking sad!!!


----------



## German89 (Oct 22, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> About a a year ago singer passedthey are no more...fuccking sad!!!



Thats right. A year ago. Gosh. Totally forgot. I remember my girl back hom told me. Shes a die hard fan.


----------



## German89 (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh...

Penguins vs oilers tonighttt!!!


----------



## German89 (Oct 24, 2018)

Penguins finally won last night in o.t.

Such a great goal by crosby!


[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BpTUo4KlD_x/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1npti1bakmkrm[/video]


----------



## German89 (Oct 26, 2018)

Finally at the top!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2018)

oh, wow....

you really like to make your point i guess


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2018)

im really glad that Washington finally won tho!! just because....i dont like the pengs....


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2018)

Avies vs ott awa here soooon@!!! FINALLY GET TO WATCH A GAME!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 27, 2018)

Another pic for my girl....:32 (16):


----------



## German89 (Oct 27, 2018)

j2048b said:


> im really glad that Washington finally won tho!! just because....i dont like the pengs....



Lmfao. And i hate Washington


----------



## German89 (Oct 27, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Another pic for my girl....:32 (16):
> 
> 
> View attachment 6654



Aahhh yeah!!!! <3<3<3


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2018)

Dude the AVS pulled ahead last night and fruckin won it big time....kids are finally into hockey YEEEESSSS


----------



## German89 (Nov 4, 2018)

****ers lost to the bloody leafs.  German isnt happy!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2018)

blackhawks fire Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


F**K
fuk
f**k


----------



## German89 (Nov 6, 2018)

Dude. Penguins have been playing like sh*t and... they keep putting matt murry in net and he is doing a horrible job!! 

They lost to the devils last night 5:1, home ice, pathetic!  Painful to watch


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2018)

you at least still have a team.  

Ill bet whatever we will put up one of the big names/big pay for trade and things will fall apart week to week.  

we went from the #2 coach win wise to a kid my age that i almost went further when playing.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 7, 2018)

Any Coyote fans? Going to hit the game Thursday if anyone wants to get rowdy


----------



## German89 (Nov 7, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> you at least still have a team.
> 
> Ill bet whatever we will put up one of the big names/big pay for trade and things will fall apart week to week.
> 
> we went from the #2 coach win wise to a kid my age that i almost went further when playing.



Who knows. Maybe some young blood will do the team well?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 7, 2018)

Omg...LA is beating Ducks!!! I HATE the KINGS!!! Lol:32 (9):


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 7, 2018)

who saw milan lucic


----------



## German89 (Nov 7, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> who saw milan lucic



I watched last night. What is happening!?  Did you read those statements?


----------



## German89 (Nov 7, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Omg...LA is beating Ducks!!! I HATE the KINGS!!! Lol:32 (9):



I like Vegas.  They got marc andre Fleury in net


----------



## German89 (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh snap. Lucic fined 10k for that hit!!


----------



## German89 (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh my gosh. Are the penguins going to win tonight?


----------



## German89 (Nov 11, 2018)

[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/BqBYnz7lq9c/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1eg98m7h0346k[/video]


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2018)

German89 said:


> Oh snap. Lucic fined 10k for that hit!!




well thats only been the 13th time he did something like that....


----------



## German89 (Nov 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> well thats only been the 13th time he did something like that....



Fukking jackass.

Listen, i love a good fight on the ice but, that was just down right dirty.  

Penguins play tomorrow. Hopefully they win.  They need some big goal games, theyre 5th in their divison, horrible.  Since desmith has been in net the past two games, theyve been doing better.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2018)

I miss the days when anyone would cheap shot/questionable hit on Gretzky & McSorley would immediately come out onto the ice.  No matter if you were changing lines or not and hunt them down for a beating of their life.  

I cant stand the face masks, the old time dudes would smile & you would see the 5 missing teeth they had.  The 4 inch scars going across their face, when wearing the helmet was optional, etc.  

They have tightened up just like football, I agree & understand, but i wish there were some limits they had.


----------



## German89 (Nov 14, 2018)

Pens lost again last night.

I didnt watch the game. Just went to watch the high lights. The first goal was such a rookie move, i refuse to watch the rest. 

I have zero faith these boys are going to the Stanley cup this year.  And i hope desmith does better next game.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> Pens lost again last night.
> 
> I didnt watch the game. Just went to watch the high lights. The first goal was such a rookie move, i refuse to watch the rest.
> 
> I have zero faith these boys are going to the Stanley cup this year.  And i hope desmith does better next game.



B happy you have a team with a chance for the playoffs.  

Over here, we are in a downward spiral.


----------



## German89 (Nov 14, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> B happy you have a team with a chance for the playoffs.
> 
> Over here, we are in a downward spiral.



Lmfao.. dude. So are the penguins.  Theyre doing horribly! 7th in their division.  Doubt they arent going anywhere this year. Theyre staying the fukk home.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao.. dude. So are the penguins.  Theyre doing horribly! 7th in their division.  Doubt they arent going anywhere this year. Theyre staying the fukk home.



Well yes, but you are miles ahead of us.  None of our all star players have any leadership.  Fuk, we have 5 guys on the team who are older then the coach....

Ill bet you a vial/jar of var your pens will finish 25pts ahead of the hawks.


----------



## German89 (Nov 15, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Well yes, but you are miles ahead of us.  None of our all star players have any leadership.  Fuk, we have 5 guys on the team who are older then the coach....
> 
> Ill bet you a vial/jar of var your pens will finish 25pts ahead of the hawks.



Pens are up by one point.. i dont know... maybe?  Unless they keep playing like rookies, i dont fukking know any more.  Like. The leafs!!! The fricking leafs!!! Are doing better than them.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 17, 2018)

Finally got all the games for my team scheduled in my calendars for office, home, and phones

Stanza is whats its called can schedule all sorts of sports games into ur calndar

Got my boys loven hockey now too, need to take them to an avalanche game 

Need MORE COWBELL


----------



## German89 (Nov 17, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Finally got all the games for my team scheduled in my calendars for office, home, and phones
> 
> Stanza is whats its called can schedule all sorts of sports games into ur calndar
> 
> ...



I have this thing called, "google sports". I follow all teams i like. It reminds me of a game. And when the game is on, gives me live updates. 

I also look in advance and see when the next game is and, generally know when they play.  

Tonight, penguins are in Ottawa.  Game is at 7. Ill mias the canadian national anthem as i usually put my son down at that time, but, ill have the tv loud enough so i can still listen from the bedroom.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> I have this thing called, "google sports". I follow all teams i like. It reminds me of a game. And when the game is on, gives me live updates.
> 
> I also look in advance and see when the next game is and, generally know when they play.
> 
> Tonight, penguins are in Ottawa.  Game is at 7. Ill mias the canadian national anthem as i usually put my son down at that time, but, ill have the tv loud enough so i can still listen from the bedroom.



Dayum gurl some patriotism there!!

Yeah im all aboooot the hockey

Google sports eh i might have to see about that on ma phone as well


----------



## German89 (Nov 18, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Dayum gurl some patriotism there!!
> 
> Yeah im all aboooot the hockey
> 
> Google sports eh i might have to see about that on ma phone as well



Boy lost tonight </3


----------



## Beezy (Nov 25, 2018)

Grew up a Red Wings fan, but leaving Detroit made it tough to watch games and I kinda lost touch. 
I still enjoy watching games when they’re on from time to time.


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 25, 2018)

Went to the Coyote/Golden Knight game last week. Naturally, AZ lost. It was an exciting game though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Grew up a Red Wings fan, but leaving Detroit made it tough to watch games and I kinda lost touch.
> I still enjoy watching games when they’re on from time to time.


detroit has been great for hockey


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2018)

Ive been a devil /ranger fan since the 80s


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2018)

best player of all time is mario lemieux


----------



## Beezy (Nov 26, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> detroit has been great for hockey



Detroit, Chicago and Pittsburg of late. An NHL without American contenders will fizzle away. Not a shot at Canada, just the truth. Even with some California teams getting cups now and then, California does not care about hockey.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> Penguin pasties?
> 
> whatever floats you boat I guess.



I’m pretty sure German in pasties with a little penguin holding a hockey stick would float all of our boats. 
Pics or it didn’t happen, German!


----------



## Beezy (Nov 26, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ive been a devil /ranger fan since the 80s



Forgot about Jersey. Great freaking hockey team and fan base!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> best player of all time is mario lemieux



he was great but Greztly has him in overall points/goals, etc.  

Shit even Jagr has better numbers then mario.  His whole career was cut short from hodgkins, he would of had 2-3 more years in him


----------



## German89 (Dec 28, 2018)

Pens and vegas won last night..

it's been a while since I could sit and watch a game.  Plus. I can't just tone into a pens game here... Finally figured reddit out and, I'm so glad I did!


----------



## Beezy (Dec 28, 2018)

German89 said:


> Pens and vegas won last night..
> 
> it's been a while since I could sit and watch a game.  Plus. I can't just tone into a pens game here... Finally figured reddit out and, I'm so glad I did!



Yeah yeah...
I finally got to sit through a Wings game last night ffs.


----------



## German89 (Dec 28, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Yeah yeah...
> I finally got to sit through a Wings game last night ffs.



For a second I didnt think the penguins would win


----------



## Beezy (Dec 28, 2018)

German89 said:


> For a second I didnt think the penguins would win



My fingers were crossed


----------



## j2048b (Dec 28, 2018)

German89 said:


> Pens and vegas won last night..
> 
> it's been a while since I could sit and watch a game.  Plus. I can't just tone into a pens game here... Finally figured reddit out and, I'm so glad I did!



Ummmm fawken avalanche lost to the dam knights ughhhh

How did u stream off reddit? I use to but its been a while


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2018)

i cant even watch anymore....the hawks have 2 hall of fame players, 3 cups and are 29 out of 31 teams

Stan Bowman is the GM, you can find all sorts of "fire Stan" shirts on amazon.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2018)

the devils are the worst team in the league


----------



## German89 (Dec 28, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> the devils are the worst team in the league



Lmfao. Theres worse!


----------



## German89 (Dec 28, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Ummmm fawken avalanche lost to the dam knights ughhhh
> 
> How did u stream off reddit? I use to but its been a while



I'll link you when I get home. 
I even watched it off my phone


----------



## j2048b (Dec 28, 2018)

German89 said:


> I'll link you when I get home.
> I even watched it off my phone


Awesome thanks appreciate it


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 28, 2018)

Xmas gift..........

Going to watch Ducks vs. Vancouver in February.....YAYYYYYYYYYYY:32 (20):


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2018)

German89 said:


> I'll link you when I get home.
> I even watched it off my phone





j2048b said:


> Awesome thanks appreciate it




They just dont allow you to stream it to a tv...?? like yahoo sports with football...??


----------



## j2048b (Dec 28, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> They just dont allow you to stream it to a tv...?? like yahoo sports with football...??


I use to have a kodi add on for streamin hockey and football, but they didnt work this year


----------



## German89 (Dec 29, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Awesome thanks appreciate it



https://www.reddit.com/r/nhlstreams

Click on the game thread you're wanting to follow. And if you scroll a little, you'll see links to stream.


----------



## German89 (Dec 29, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> They just dont allow you to stream it to a tv...?? like yahoo sports with football...??



If you have a web browser, I dont see why not? I just watch it on my laptop. And last night my phone was plenty for me. I have a note 8, the screen is a decent size.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 29, 2018)

German89 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/nhlstreams
> 
> Click on the game thread you're wanting to follow. And if you scroll a little, you'll see links to stream.



Thanks that is actually the exact one that use to come thru kodi, the other is /r/nflstreams and there us /r/nba as well as mlb

If i remember correctly


----------



## German89 (Dec 29, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Thanks that is actually the exact one that use to come thru kodi, the other is /r/nflstreams and there us /r/nba as well as mlb
> 
> If i remember correctly



I wouldn't have a clue.. just know about the nhl lol


----------



## German89 (Jan 15, 2019)

Fast forward to 4:30

what a beaut!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 15, 2019)

German89 said:


> Fast forward to 4:30
> 
> what a beaut!



Should probably find a Canadian hockey forum if you want to chat with people that are happy about the habs winning anything haha


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 15, 2019)

German89 said:


> Fast forward to 4:30
> 
> what a beaut!




Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## German89 (Jan 15, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Should probably find a Canadian hockey forum if you want to chat with people that are happy about the habs winning anything haha



Lmfao. You know I'm a Pittsburgh fan.. just wanted to rub this into all the Bruins fans here 

Plus. You have to admit. It's a pretty sweet goal!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 17, 2019)

....................


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2019)

Well boys..

penguins are out of the play offs.  they had, in my opinion, a shit season. played like a bunch of rookies.  they need a new goalie too. matt murry is fukkin horrible! the last game they played, the man couldn't bounce back any time he went down, and wouldn't even bother to attempt to try block the other side of the net if, the puck went around - obviously, giving the other team the opportunity to score. terrible goal tending. 

tampons are out, blue jackets advanced. 

i'll be watching my boy marc andre fleury actually doing some goal tending in about ten mins. i hope vegas wins tonight, they're up against the sharks and both teams have been playing pretty well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2019)

Im a devil fan


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im a devil fan



I know you are 

Sorry you guys didnt make it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im a devil fan



Ok David Puddy


----------

